# FreeBSD 11 STABLE, problems with revision



## jhaikone (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi

I installed FreeBSD stable from 11.0-STABLE , which apparently was some "not correct" version and got removed(?) and now I'm stuck with system that cannot upgrade ports etc. without specifying ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_VERSIONS

uname -r output =>
FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE #0 r313108: Fri Feb  3 01:46:57 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

portmaster outputs 
/!\ WARNING /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.



Do I have to recompile kernel to fix this?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 7, 2017)

You are running STABLE-11.0 and need to upgrade.
You must download source, build world, kernel, install world.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 7, 2017)

In suppose you want to switch to 11.1-RELEASE-p4 and not use a development branch.
As Phishfry said, you have to compile and install world and kernel from source.

To switch to RELEASE version of FreeBSD 11.1
`# svnlite checkout [URL]https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.1[/URL] /usr/src/`
and then continue with...
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html

When your completely done with the upgrade you should remove the contents of /usr/src/ OR
change the following line in /etc/freebsd-update.conf

```
Components src world kernel
to
Components world kernel
```
to avoid future problems when performing the much easier binary update via `freebsd-update`.


----------

